# Game 17: Phoenix Suns @ New Jersey Nets (12/7)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (10-6) vs New Jersey Nets (7-10)*

*When: December 7th, Thursday
Time: 5:30 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Wise Words 
(original Dr. Seuss quote) *
_“How did it get so late so soon? Its night before its afternoon. December is here before its June. My goodness how the time has flewn. How did it get so late so soon?”_


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Steve Nash - (SG) Raja Bell - (SF) Shawn Marion - (PF) Boris Diaw - (C) Amare Stoudemire*

*New Jersey Nets Projected Lineup:*






































*(PG) Jason Kidd - (SG) Vince Carter - (SF) Richard Jefferson - (PF) Jason Collins - (C) Nena Krstic*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol you made one, but made a funny poll, not a serious one. Next time, you'll forget when you do a serious one haha.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

If you put a (1) (2) (3) (4) (5) set-up for the positions instead of (PG) (SG) (SF) (PF) (C), you won't have to disclude some letters in some player's names.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

is it just me or does Krstic have a serious lazy eye?

Suns 115-102 Nets


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I think the Phoenix streak will continue.

I expect SUNS 108-93 NETS


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Suns Forum Prediction Player(s) of the Night​*
*Steve Nash - Minutes, Points, Assists!*


*GO HERE* to find out what that means.


Go Suns!​


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns 101 - Nets 99

Steve Nash - 37 minutes, 23 points, 10 assists


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Prediction:

Suns 109 Nets 94.

Steve Nash: 36 minutes, 21 points, 13 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nena?


:lol:

why does that sound so funny to me?


Sean, you should get Petey for violation of game thread copyright laws. He posted it on the Nets board haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm going to miss this game.        

I'm taping it, as usual.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Nena?
> 
> 
> :lol:
> ...


Yeah, I saw. But he copied the version that wasn't
updated. It says "Friday, 24th" lol

Suns 100 - Nets 96

Steve Nash 37minutes, 17pts, 12asst
Nash seems to have big assist nights on the road.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns 111, Nets 92

Nash - 35 mins - 19 pts, 12 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

christ. what a game. I've missed all the important parts because tvuplayer decided it didn't like me in the 3rd qrter, and channel disappeared.

Nash hit the 3 to make it 133-133, and we're in OT...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Then this ensued.


3:11 PHO - Layup by A. Stoudemire. Assist: L. Barbosa 
3:24 NJ - J. Kidd made a 17-foot jumper from the right wing 
3:40 PHO - R. Bell made a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: L. Barbosa 
4:01 NJ - J. Kidd hit the second free throw 
4:01 NJ - J. Kidd hit the first free throw 


138-137 Suns..

Nets are without Carter and Krstic


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kidd and Amare decided to trade offensive fouls for both teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RJ gives them the lead 139-138...

2:19 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion with a layup from Barbosa. 


140-139. 1:38 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bell and Amare fouled out for us now.. :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1:23 PHO - S. Nash hit a free throw 
1:23 NJ - Shooting foul on J. Kidd 
1:23 PHO - S. Nash drives to the hoop for a layup 
1:31 NJ - J. Kidd hit the second free throw 
1:31 NJ - J. Kidd hit the first free throw 


143-141


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

143-143 43 secs

ahh come on


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

03.9 NJ - Full timeout (Timeout #10) 
:03.9 NJ - J. Kidd defensive rebound 
:04.9 PHO - J. Jones missed a layup 
:26.8 PHO - J. Jones defensive rebound 


ah ****.

3.9 left in OT. 143-143


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kidd misses the 19 ft jumper. 

Double OT. 143-143


ahhhh, can't take this haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

3:31 NJ - Shooting foul on E. House 
3:31 PHO - Layup by B. Diaw. Assist: S. Nash 
3:43 NJ - R. Jefferson made a 20-foot jumper from the right wing 

4:03 NJ - M. Moore defensive rebound 
4:05 PHO - J. Jones missed a 25-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc 
4:13 PHO - J. Jones defensive rebound 
4:15 NJ - J. Kidd missed a 17-foot running jumper from the right wing 
4:20 NJ - M. Williams defensive rebound 
4:22 PHO - S. Marion missed a dunk 
4:28 NJ - J. Kidd made an 11-foot jumper in the lane 
4:43 PHO - S. Nash made a 23-foot jumper from the left wing. Assist: B. Diaw 
5:00 Jump ball - S. Marion vs. M. Moore: Tip to B. Diaw 


147-147.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2:15 NJ - Full timeout (Timeout #11) 
2:16 PHO - S. Nash drives to the hoop for a layup 
2:30 PHO - S. Nash defensive rebound 
2:31 NJ - R. Jefferson missed an 11-foot turnaround jumper along the right baseline 
2:56 PHO - S. Nash made a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: L. Barbosa 
3:15 PHO - B. Diaw defensive rebound 
3:16 NJ - J. Kidd missed a 7-foot jumper in the lane 


Finally taking control. and it's going so fast, that it updates quicker.

153-147 Suns. 2:15 left in double OT


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

155-151. Suns. 1:55 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

157-156.

what the ****...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

157-157...

ahhhhh


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diaw! 159-157. 14.1 left

40 pts and 13 assists for Nash..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

07.9 NJ - Personal foul on R. Jefferson 
:09.9 PHO - L. Barbosa steals the ball from J. Kidd 
:14.1 NJ - M. Moore enters game for A. Wright 


**** yes


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

04.0 NJ - Full timeout (Timeout #13) 
:04.0 PHO - S. Nash hit the second free throw 
:04.0 PHO - S. Nash hit the first free throw 
:04.0 NJ - Personal foul on J. Kidd 


161-157. Suns. 4.0 secs left


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

oh my crazy game, 161 - 157 suns win at last:clap:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

it was a scare when amare and bell fouled out, but we got lucky as carter fouled out and krstic. 42 for nash, thats got to be a career high in regular season


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll be looking for this tonight. 

damn

Nash 42 pts (16-25) (6-7 3pt) 13 assists, 6 rebounds

Matrix 33 pts, (12-20) (3-6 3pt) 9 rebounds, 3stls, 2 blks


NJ-PHX Boxscore


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bircan said:


> it was a scare when amare and bell fouled out, but we got lucky as carter fouled out and krstic. 42 for nash, thats got to be a career high in regular season



yeah, seriously. kinda ended up evening out a little. I didn't even know about Amare or Bell till I glanced at the boxscore again as it updated haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW! I just got home to watch the last overtime.


What a game. Nash vs Kidd is a great watch. 

They are going to be tired tomorrow......


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

What a great game it must have been (Not able to watch)!

Hope they can quickly regroup for tomorrow night... At least it´s the Celtics, not the Magic.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

bircan said:


> oh my crazy game, 161 - 157 suns win at last:clap:


What a great game it must have been (too bad they didn´t broadcast it to Brazil).

Hope they can quickly regroup for tomorrow night. At least it´s the Celtics we´re playing, not the Magic or the Heat.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

(sighs) The one Suns game they decide not to air on national TV of the 3 games today just had to be a double OT nail-biter shootout... Bah -.-

Anyways, yay they won ^_^ It's about time we won an overtime game this year...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

As a Pacers fan from Holland I just wanna give my repect to the Suns. What a great game tonight. Nash is the man.

:cheers:


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow what a game that was, I still can't believe it. Great win. Great shooting, but horrible defense.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> (sighs) The one Suns game they decide not to air on national TV of the 3 games today just had to be a double OT nail-biter shootout... Bah


I know, TNT must be wishing they would have aired this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone hear Charles at halftime on TNT of the next game when they showed the highlights?



> "I like the Suns, *but they can't allow 157 all the time*"


 No ****, Charles.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for that game guys. I can say that in my lifetime I witnessed a 318 point game. Definitely a classic IMO


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Same to you man. I can imagine how it feels to be on the other of it. It's happened to the Suns couple times last yr. Hopefully, the Nets can build off it. It's still a long season.

Phoenix 161, New Jersey 157, 2OT recap


Comments from the article by Nash, D'Antoni, and Kidd..




> "I think we can go home and turn on Classic NBA," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said. "It will be on there already. That's the best game I have ever seen."





> "It was a crazy game," said Nash, who also had 13 assists in almost 48 minutes. "They decided to run with us tonight. Both teams deserved to win. We were lucky to come out on top."





> "For the NBA it was one of those games they would like to see more often," Kidd said. "You know, guys were playing hard. It was a clean game, a lot of points, but it came down the last couple of minutes of each quarter, and it probably will be a classic."


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

What a great game, even though my team lost. I think I'm going to have to DL this one from Google!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Sexy sexy game, i need heart bypass surgery now though


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good job by the suns and i hope it will be Nets vs Suns in the finals. good game


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

that was one of the best games ever! congrats guys and cheers to the nets:cheers: you played great


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

wish it was on NAT TV


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. There were several times I thought you guys had it in the bag!

I missed the entire regulation because I was at work, but I caught the overtimes. I taped it though and watched it right after it was over. People said there must have been no defense played. That is crap, both teams were hustling on D and contesting shots. It's just hard to defend when every single player on the court cannot miss a damn shot (except James Jones ).


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice to see Diaw back! 16 points, 14 assists, 1 turnover, and clutch plays if you forget about the pass he almost threw away.

Junior was 1 of 8 and is shooting 21 percent for the season. 21%!!!!! WTF


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

That was better than the Sonics - Suns game last year. 

Have to give the Nets a lot of credit on this one, I mean, they came close to winning even with Carter and Kristic fouled out and not playing in overtime

J-Kidd vs. Nash yesterday... Kind of like the Russell vs. Chamberlin thing, but with pg's


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw on TV that D'Antoni said this is the best game hes ever seen and hes been around a long time and watched many international games

Damnnnn

And great game previews man, love them


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Same to you man. I can imagine how it feels to be on the other of it. It's happened to the Suns couple times last yr. Hopefully, the Nets can build off it. It's still a long season.
> 
> Phoenix 161, New Jersey 157, 2OT recap
> 
> ...


now we know how it felt to lose that game against the sonics

when nash hit that 3, i knew it was over, the nets cant keep up like that for 58 minutes...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Nice to see Diaw back! 16 points, 14 assists, 1 turnover, and clutch plays if you forget about the pass he almost threw away.
> 
> Junior was 1 of 8 and is shooting 21 percent for the season. 21%!!!!! WTF


He's gone Jim Jackson on us.  They need to get that end of the bench looked at...it must have splinters or something...


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

By far the most exciting game of the Suns' season. Whether you're a Suns fan or not, u gotta admit that was a crazy game to watch. Big game for Nash, 3D, and The Matrix...but James Jones really needs to get his shot down!!! He's driving me crazy!!! Big ups to the Nets for giving us a good challenge & playin' hard.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> He's gone Jim Jackson on us.  They need to get that end of the bench looked at...it must have splinters or something...


Lol, yeah, really


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

<SunsFan> said:


> By far the most exciting game of the Suns' season. Whether you're a Suns fan or not, u gotta admit that was a crazy game to watch. Big game for Nash, 3D, and The Matrix...but James Jones really needs to get his shot down!!! He's driving me crazy!!! Big ups to the Nets for giving us a good challenge & playin' hard.


I know man, me too me too. Everytime he shoots I just want the damn ball to go in so bad. He's been hustling so much out there, but I don't know why he just can't get it to fall.

Welcome to the board! :cheers:


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I know man, me too me too. Everytime he shoots I just want the damn ball to go in so bad. He's been hustling so much out there, but I don't know why he just can't get it to fall.
> 
> Welcome to the board! :cheers:


Yeah man...Exact same feeling over here. Thnx. Which part of Glendale you in?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

<SunsFan> said:


> Yeah man...Exact same feeling over here. Thnx. Which part of Glendale you in?


Oops! I actually moved out to Surprise/El Mirage area, near 120th Ave and Bell. I still work in Glendale though, at 59 Ave and Thunderbird. I also grew up and went to school in Glendale (grade, high and college).


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, word. Which high school did u go to?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ironwood!


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice, I go to Mountain Ridge.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome! That on 67th and...Deer Valley is it?


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, somewhere 'round there. Were u on the freshman,jv, or varsity team for Ironwood?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

<SunsFan> said:


> Yeah, somewhere 'round there. Were u on the freshman,jv, or varsity team for Ironwood?


Nah, I never played organized basketball in HS. I had a concrete half court in my backyard. I usually had people over, and we just played for fun. I was much too lazy to join a team and have practices and all that.  I wish I had looking back, but oh well.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Word.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

<SunsFan> said:


> Word.


You playin' HS b-ball? Name's Chris by the way... :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nah, I never played organized basketball in HS. I had a concrete half court in my backyard. I usually had people over, and we just played for fun. I was much too lazy to join a team and have practices and all that.  I wish I had looking back, but oh well.



I can't remember, but I thought Joe said he never played
oragnized basketball. Which is kind of weird since both of you guys are big fans of the Suns. lol


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, I'm on the freshman team.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I can't remember, but I thought Joe said he never played
> oragnized basketball. Which is kind of weird since both of you guys are big fans of the Suns. lol


Yeah, I've heard of a few former players who never played organized ball before the NBA


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I can't remember, but I thought Joe said he never played
> oragnized basketball. Which is kind of weird since both of you guys are big fans of the Suns. lol


I did a YMCA basketball summer league with the Ironwood basketball team because I was friends with most of them, but other than that...nope! I still played a ton though back in the day. I also used to organize games from my work, and a bunch of us would go do full court at ASU West (until they let their rims go to hell). Lately though, life is busy. Never play anymore. One day...


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya. Just keeping up with school and basketball can be hard


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nah, I never played organized basketball in HS. I had a concrete half court in my backyard. I usually had people over, and we just played for fun. I was much too lazy to join a team and have practices and all that.  I wish I had looking back, but oh well.


You didn't miss anything much. It was mainly you had two friends and hated the rest of the team because they were mildly retarded 
"DUDE, if I hit my head against the wall, I get a headache! AMAZING, you should try it!" 
"DUDE!!! It really happens! Youre like, a genius!"


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I can't remember, but I thought Joe said he never played
> oragnized basketball. Which is kind of weird since both of you guys are big fans of the Suns. lol



Never played organized, but I used to play with friends a lot when I was younger up till start of HS, but just stopped playing out of nowhere soon after. 

I'm better at football, though. Never played that organized either. Wish I had.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

If anyone wants to check this one out again it will be on NBA TV at 3:30 EST today


Still have to wait a couple of weeks for ESPN Classic


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

ZÆ said:


> If anyone wants to check this one out again it will be on NBA TV at 3:30 EST today
> 
> 
> Still have to wait a couple of weeks for ESPN Classic


Thanks for the heads up on that one. Man, what a game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah, my torrent has gone slow on this game, so I guess have to wait, anyway. Is it realy gonna be on ESPN Classic?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm sure it will, just a matter of time.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Guess who? Charlie Rosen:

"Okay, so the Suns' recent double-OT 161-157 win in New Jersey was a scintillating ball game. But to call it one of the all-time greatest games is absurd. Hey, there are dozens of similar high-O, low-D games played in YMCAs, schoolyards and playgrounds (and in the Rucker) every season. 

If points-a-plenty is so desirable, then why not simply disallow defense?"


----------

